# Datenbanktest ergibt graues Fenster bei Applet



## sadi (16. Sep 2004)

Hallo auch,
mit einiger Hilfe hatte ich es geschafft über eine Konsolenanwendung eine Verbindung zu meiner MySQL Datenbank aufzubauen. Nun wollte ich das ganze auch auf ein Applet übertragen. Mit etwas stöbern und probieren, habe ich einen Code gebastelt welcher ohne Probleme compiliert wird. Allerdings wenn ich das Applet im IE aufrufen möchte erscheint nur ein graues Feld. 

Mein Code sieht wiefolgt aus:




```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import com.mysql.jdbc.jdbc2.optional.MysqlDataSource;

public class mysqltest2 extends Applet {

        private String aussage;    
    
       	public void init() {
                
                try {
                    Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
                } catch (InstantiationException e) {
                    aussage = "Fehler";
                    repaint();
                } catch (IllegalAccessException e) {
                    aussage = "Fehler 2";
                    repaint();
                } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
                    aussage = "Fehler 3";
                    repaint();
                }
		    
                MysqlDataSource mds = new MysqlDataSource();
		mds.setDatabaseName("wwsys");
		mds.setUser("root");
		mds.setPassword("");
		mds.setServerName("localhost");
		mds.setPort(3306);

		Connection con = null;
		try {
                        con = mds.getConnection();
			aussage = "Verbindung erfolgreich";
                        repaint();
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			aussage = "Verbindung fehlgeschlagen";
                        repaint();
		} finally {
			if (con != null) {
				try {
					if (!con.isClosed())
						con.close();
				} catch (SQLException e1) {
					aussage = "Verbingung konnte nicht beendet werden";
                                        repaint();
				}
			}
		}
	}
        
        public void paint (Graphics g) {
            g.drawString(aussage, 50, 50);
        }
        
       
}
```


Das applet lade ich in meiner HTML Datei folgendermaßen:



```
<APPLET code="mysqltest2.class" width="600" height="200" classpath="d:\java2\jre\lib\ext\mysql_connector_java_3015_ga_bin.jar">
```


Ich hab schon einiges ausprobiert von verschiedenen Seiten, aber lande immer wieder in einer sackgasse.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand kurz unter die Arme greifen.

Gruß Sascha

```

```


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Sep 2004)

Sicherheit?

Läuft das applet auf dem gleichen Rechner wie die DB? Ist i.A. nicht so, applets dürfen keine x-beliebigen sockets aufmachen; also dürfte dieser naive zugang scheitern...


----------



## sadi (16. Sep 2004)

ich habe auf meinem rechner Apache mit mysql laufen. Andere Applets ohne mysql funktionieren.


----------



## Guest (16. Sep 2004)

Das Applet muss signiert werden.
Suche mal nach "Applet signieren", dann findest Du
jede Menge Anleitungen, wie es geht.

Stell Dir vor, jedes Applet könnte ohne weiteres Verbindung
mit einem x-beliebigen Server herstellen und hätte auch
noch vollen Zugriff auf Deine Festplatte.


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Sep 2004)

Welche VM läuft denn im IE? Die MS-VM oder eine aktuelle von Sun? Werden irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen auf der Console oder der Statusleiste ausgegeben? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## foobar (17. Sep 2004)

Applets signieren


----------

